# What is this all about???



## warthog (Nov 12, 2009)

I have spent days researching grains and calcium phosphorus ratios, during this research I came across some interesting but worrying information.

Feeding FISH MEAL to goats.  The explanation being that fish meal is a good source of protein, and is a bypass protein, it bypasses the rumen and is digested in the small intestine. 

It is my understanding that being herbivors you would not feed animal protein.

I certainly don't intend to, but just wondered if that's why goats always try to get chicken food, here it does contain fish meal, any thoughts anyone?

I found one or two show feeds containing fish meal check 
this link out.

www.fulopep.com/excelgoatandlambfeeds

Hope this link works!!!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 12, 2009)

Yup, sounds like a really bad idea to me.....


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 13, 2009)

This sounds like a bad idea..  Animal nutritionists also told the world that it would be perfectly fine to mix ground-up ruminant parts...bone meal, blood meal, etc...with feed and give it to other ruminants.

The result was mad cow disease.  I know..._oops_, right?  :/

My thinking is that if they wouldn't eat it if they found it in a pasture, they probably shouldn't be tricked into eating it just because it's disguised with molasses.

Just my $.02.

ETA -- I'm still looking, as I can, for Ca stuff on the ingredients you listed.  Having a hard time finding average amounts of each by weight per ingredient, which is the only way to really calculate things correctly.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 14, 2009)

Even if goats would eat fish, wouldn't give their milk or meat an off flavor?


----------



## freemotion (Nov 14, 2009)

Another reason to always read labels!


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 14, 2009)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Even if goats would eat fish, wouldn't give their milk or meat an off flavor?


Yes it would, thats why one of our egg customers' parents would always dread the neighbours spreading fish processing byproducts on their fields... because their chickens would LOVE to pick through it, and the eggs smelt/tasted like fish for days LOL.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 15, 2009)




----------

